# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  De pil

## lautje36

Ik gebruik nog maar sinds kort de pil. Ik heb nu 3 weken achter elkaar de pil geslikt, en ben maandag gestopt voor de stopweek. Nu is het probleem dat ik nog steeds niet ongesteld ben geworden. Is dit normaal bij beginnend gebruik van de pil?  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lautje,

De eerste keer dat ik mijn pil slikte werd ik ook pas ruim een week nadat ik was gestopt met de pil ongesteld. Dit kan dus heel erg verschillen per persoon. Bij mij is dit overigens wel weer goedgekomen. Na een aantal maanden begon de menstruatie steeds eerder en nu is het vrij normaal op 3/4 dagen na het stoppen met de pil dat de menstruatie op gang komt. Niets om je zorgen over te maken dus!

----------


## christel1

Lautje, begin wel op tijd terug aan je volgende pilstrip he ook al heb je je maandstonden nauwelijks of niet gehad want dat is wel belangrijk hoor. Ik wou dat ik nu 14 of 15 was, had me veel ellende bespaard van buikpijn en krampen en niet kunnen slapen door mijn f... maandstonden maar ja in de jaren 75 bestonden er nog niet zoveel soorten van de pil en de ouders stonden daar dan ook afkerig tegenover en mijn ma was heel ouderwets, toen ik 21 was had ze mijn pil gevonden op mijn slaapkamer en kreeg ik nog een draai om mijn oren ook en nog geen half jaar later ging ik trouwen pffff wat een miserie zeg.

----------


## Inverwachting

hi, zoals hierboven vermeld. Het is zeker normaal. alles hangt ook wat van jouw cyclus hoor  :Smile: 
en misschien kan je Hier iets terugvinden?

----------


## lautje36

Bedankt voor de reacties! alles is goed gegaan, het kwam alleen iets later  :Wink:

----------


## Inverwachting

:-) Mooi  :Smile:  mijn ervaring zegt me ook dat elk lichaam anders kan reageren op de pil.
Maar goed dat het in orde is  :Smile:

----------

